# Dalton's Cowdogs - Kelpie



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYaYq5tNBJc


I don't know about anyone else but I can watch stuff like this all day. Pretty damn impressive seeing a relatively young dog handling a good sized herd by itself. I especially like how the dog doesn't hesitate to get in there and mix it up with the cattle when needed. True grit, imo.


----------



## kellie pulido (Apr 24, 2007)

I love it! I could too!Dogs are amazing.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was real nice. Impressive young dog.


----------



## Tony McCallum (May 26, 2009)

That was a nice Kelpie, good steady control after any time he needed to apply bite.
l would say a shame he had to die young, but that happens in cattle work.
Tony


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Over the years I've been involved in just about everything a dog can do but watching them work stock has to be the best.
Thanks!


----------

